# Stena Line Ferry discounts



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Regarding the recent announcement that Stena Line were giving discounts to subscribers.
On Central and Southern Routes on Irish Sea it states the Flexi Ticket at the economy rate 10% discount. It is not clear what this means. The difference between the economy and flexi fare is normally 10Euro and this is not 10%. 
Could we get clarification.
Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok Ian, I have emailed to ask and will post here once I have a response


----------

